# Fisherman's Swap Meet - Strasburg, OH



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

I think this is the one that used to be in Dover, OH each year? Who all is planning on going? I will probably go the first day.


*Fisherman’s swap meet in Strasburg, Ohio

The Wallick’s Auction Center, 965 N. Wooster Ave., is hosting a fisherman’s swap meet from 10 a.m. to 2 p.m. Jan. 30 and 31.

Cost is $5; free for children 7 and younger. Fee for tables is $30 for both days.

For more information, call Sam at 330-364-3407 or 330-260-3559.*


----------



## FishinMission (Aug 21, 2014)

I hope to drive down if time allows. With it only running for (4) hours, I'm not sure.


----------



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm going to be in the area so I reserved a table because it is only 4 hour for 2 days! I'm too old to do those 3 or 4 day shows but miss that light going on when a newbie understands what I invented. Stop in if you want to learn about mini planer board bobbers you can cast and steer or troll. I very strongly believe in taking kids fishing and making it more FUN! If you bring in your kid/s I'll give you half price!


----------

